# Birds of a feather flock together



## Sinshana

Birds of feather flock together.
Pakisalin sa Tagalog...


----------



## Scherle

Any attempt to translate it Sinshana?


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with leigh1802 that you should at least give it a try Sinshana, but to help you along you might want to conjugate (into verbal form) the adjectives *tulad *or better yet _*kawangis*_, maybe even the noun _*anyo. *_You will also need to conjugate *tipon.

*Start off with: _*"**Ang mga ibong...."*_


----------



## Sinshana

Oh, thank you for the help, DotterKat... It's a lot harder than one would think... >_<

Ang mga ibong magkakatulad ng... balahibo ay nagkakasama.

...I don't know if I got the impact right.


----------



## DotterKat

Great job Sinshana!
I would change it just slightly: "_Ang mga ibong magkakatulad ng... balahibo ay nagkakasama" _into _Ang mga ibong magkakatulad ang *pakpak *ay *nagsasama-sama*._
_Balahibo _can refer to a downy type of feather, like what very young birds have, but it could also mean _fur_ (what mammals have). _Pakpak _(wing) would come closer to what the line intends.

Also, don't ever feel compelled to translate each and every word especially when it comes to familiar sayings like adages, which is what this is. As long as you translate the spirit and meaning, you can let your imagination take "flight". Just keep the corresponding adage short, witty and memorable (and rhyming helps makes it memorable --- as in fea*ther *and toge*ther*). Below are some of my suggestions, that do not strictly adhere to the words of the original and are more in the realm of figurative writing where grammatical rules are much looser.

Ang mga ibong *magkakawangis ay may sariling bihis*. _Birds that look alike, dress alike._
Ang mga ibong *magkakaanyo ay nagsisitipon sa iisang puno*. _Birds that resemble each other gather in the same tree._
Ang mga ibong *magkakamukha ay ‘di nililisan ang kanilang kapwa*. _Birds that resemble each other never leave each other._
Ang mga ibong *magsin-bihis ay nagsisiliparan sa iisang bilis.* _Birds of the same "clothing" fly at the same speed (fly as part of the same flock)._
Ang mga ibong *magsin-pakpak ay magkakatabi ang yapak.* _Birds of a feather/wing, their footsteps remain ever near._
Ang mga ibong *magsin-pakpak ay may sariling halakhak*. _Birds of a feather/wing have a distinct "laugh" (share a common sound)._
Ang mga ibong *magsin-pakpak sa isang sanga humahawak*. _Birds of a feather/wing, clutch the same branch._
Ang mga ibong *magsin-awit sa isang sanga kumakapit*. _Birds of a song (that sing the same song), clutch the same branch._

Finally, a more straightforward way of translating it could be _*Ang mga ibong magkakawangis / magkakaanyo / magkakatulad ay nagtitipon*._ However, this last one does not have the rhyming quality of the original which in great part makes it memorable.


----------

